# Fred Bear Barsalino T/D



## venados (Nov 5, 2007)

*custome borsalino take-down*



Dave2 said:


> Have a Fred Bear Barsalino T/D with the case and all that stuff. Can anyone tell me how many of these were made and if it is a collectors item, and what the value of one of these would be that's in near perfect condition, thanks in advance. Dave


I have the 2005 Archers bible and if it's this one I do not know if the were made other years it was priced $749.00 at the time I don't know what is worth now. It's a fast bow, 321 fps IBO, AMO fps=237 good looking too. Hope this helps, yfis dan


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Dan, That was the MSRP on one that I seen in a store along time ago.
I don't think the T/D design took off very well really. Maybe I am wrong however.
It is just perfect for someone who likes to travel and shoot different places, packing into the wilderness on a horse or ATV. I carry mine on my Gold Wing some and it fits about anywhere. I think it is a really clever idea and innovation and would like to have seen it carry on in the more modern bows, like the Truth and Truth2, that would be a piece of work there imo., thanks again Dan, Dave


----------

